# I can't remember the name of a Christmas song!



## jceggbert5 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an old video of my school group doing the song, but I can't remember the name of it, so I typed up the lyrics by what I saw...




Spoiler: Lyrics



It came upon a midnight clear
When gentle Mary lay her child
Away in a Manger on a Silent Night

O' Little Town of Bethlehem
While Shepherds watched their flocks by night
Angels could be heard on high
Sweetly singing...

Glooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooria
In Excelsis Deo

Glooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooria
In Excelsis Deoooooo

I heard the bells on Christmas Day
Joy to the World is what they played
God rest ye merry gentlemen
This is your first Noel

Go tell it on the mountain
let Christian men rejoice (I think that's this line - couldn't make it out well from the old vid)

O Come All Ye Faithful
Come Let Us Adore Him

Glooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooria

In Excelsis Deo

Glooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooria

In Excelsis Deoooooo

Gloooooooooooooooooooooria
Gloooooooooooooooooooooria
Gloooooooooooooooooooooria

In Excelsis Deoooooo

O' Come O' Come Emmanuel
The Birthday of our King



Please help!  I really want to listen to it again (without finding that video :s)

Thanks!


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I can come up with the tune for it, but I can't remember the name for the life of me. Sorry!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 29, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I think I can come up with the tune for it, but I can't remember the name for the life of me. Sorry!


That's how I feel too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, the music to the song is almost 100% Acoustic Guitar, not a medley of instruments...

I might be able to get it up to YouTube if I can get my contraption running to get the VHS encoded on my laptop...


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a song O.o
Hope someone finds the name, I want to hear this


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, got the stream from the VCR, but wound up with a 12GB file (WTF?)

I'm converting it to MPEG and will upload it to YT when done.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Nov 29, 2010)

its called "It Came Upon a Midnight Clear.
They're all carols because they're the real christmas songs about Jesus's birth.
but yeah its called It Came upon a Midnight Clear.


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2010)

...No it's not. That's just what the first line is from.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 29, 2010)

Gloria in Excelsis Deo

^ thats the one


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 29, 2010)

Iz Gotz A Vid:


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Nov 29, 2010)

This probably isnt it at all, but it wont let me see that video you posted, Also this song doesnt have the same lyrics you posted, and that thing gloria in excelsis deo is probably the right thing, but i searched a bunch of videos and listened to them with the lyrics that you posted in another window, alot of the videos dont sound like that at all, so i dont think its Gloria in excelsis deo, 
This is probably not it though, but please just listen to it.



Edit: the video wont show for me so im guessing it isnt showing for you guys so here is the link instead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaxB0xEbO0c


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

I think when a number of songs are mixed together like this they're referred to as a "medley" 
That word will most likely be in the title.

By the way: fixed your video, AndroidDem0man


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 30, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Gloria in Excelsis Deo
> 
> ^ thats the one


Nope, that's a line from the Latin version of "Oh come all ye faithful".

Are you sure this isn't just something your school made up by frankensteining a few carols together? (which may explain why you're having some trouble finding it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2010)

its probably just a custom mashup and not an actual song as mentioned above


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 30, 2010)

Try this!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Try this!


Tried a few of those programs...  They don't work for this - they look for specific audio frequency matches between the song it's listening to and its database, so they don't work on musicals, even if they have the original vocals...


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2010)

they can only match it if the original artist (if it is even in their db) is singing it


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Nov 30, 2010)

Speaking of programs, use shazam if you have an itouch or iphone, it can find any song.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 2, 2010)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Speaking of programs, use shazam if you have an itouch or iphone, it can find any song.


A: don't have an iDevice....

B: Same problems as mentioned in the two posts above you...


----------



## Midna (Dec 2, 2010)

Shazam = Midomi


----------

